# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  لمن يريد اي طلب وانا مستعد للطلبات

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم


الى اخوتي الاعضاء والمشرفين والزوار والى كبار الموقع انا مستعد لتلقي اي طلب تريدونه
اطلبو اي برنامج وانا جاهز لاحضاره 

وانا معكم انشالله ع طول اكتبو الطلبات ردودا اوك وانا انشالله كل يوم بتفقد المنتدى والله يعطيكم العافية اخوتي بالله



اخوكم بالله ابن العطار

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اهلا وسهلا فيك ابن العطار

شي حلو منك ... تسلم ايديك ....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخ عطار ومشكور سالفا على المساعده
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخ مهدي وشكرا لكي اختي مها وانا ادعو لكم بان تكونو بالف خير 
وشكرا لكم وانا جاهز لاي طلب وبخصوص برامج الهكرز انا جاهز


بس انا حاب اعرف ممكن اني اضيف برامج هكرز عالمنتدى اخي وشكرا لكم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي العطار

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك الف عافيه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## m_vip_991

ضيف يا معلم ما علييييييييييييييك

لووووووووول

عراسي ابن العطار
ومشكووووووووووور على جهودك

اسأل المشرف بالنسبة لبرامج الهكرز

----------


## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى المشرفين والمشرفات هل اقدر ان اضيف برامج هكرز للموقع

لانه البرامج يقولون عنها ممنوعة بس انا اذا تريدون ان اضيفها سوف اضيفها للخير وليس للشر وانشالله انا معكن وانا ما بنزل شئ ع كيفي وشكرا للجميع

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اكس مان اظن الموضووع عندك.......

----------


## MR.X

اهلا فيك اخوي الكريم ...

في البداية نورت القسم ومشكور على مشاركاتك الجميلة .
ولكن اتمنى منك مراجعة المواضيع قبل تنزيل اي موضوع حتى لا يكون موجود في القسم ..

بالنسبة لبرامج الهكر والاختراق يسمح لك بتنزيل البرامج من هذا النوع وبشرط ان تكون خالية من الفيروسات ..

بالنسبة لموضوعك هذا هو شبيه بموضوع طلبات البرامج الموجود والمثبت في القسم ...

ولكن ليكون هناك تنويع في البرامج والتفريق بين نوعيتها ..

سيبقى موضوعك هذا مستقل بطلبات برامج الهكر والاختراق فقط ولن يدمج مع موضوع طلبات البرامج ...

اهلا بك مرة اخرى

----------


## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه البرامج يللي نزلتها كلها بروابط شغالة وانا يا اكس مان يعني ما بحثت بالموقع 
عاي برنامج لانه كل البرامج يللي عندكم عندي والان بنفس الوقت بقدر انه اعطيكم مليون برنامج وانا للاسف مابحثت بالموقع انا بدخل لحتى اعطيكم برامج وعندي برامج هكرز كثير كثير كثير اكثر ما تتصور وعندي في 3 سيديات دي في دي 12 غيغا برامج
هكرز واذا اخي الكريم برامجي مو عاجبتكم انا بعتذر منكم وبنسحب والله يعطيكم العافية انا عم بعطيكم برامج اول باول اخي وشكر للجميع بالموقع من المدير الى نائب المديرة الى المهندسين بالمنتدى الى المشرفين والى الاعضاء والى الزوااااااااااار 
وشكرا لكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا       والى اللقااااء 
باي

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة X_MAN_1S 
_اهلا فيك اخوي الكريم ...

في البداية نورت القسم ومشكور على مشاركاتك الجميلة .
ولكن اتمنى منك مراجعة المواضيع قبل تنزيل اي موضوع حتى لا يكون موجود في القسم ..
بالنسبة لبرامج الهكر والاختراق يسمح لك بتنزيل البرامج من هذا النوع وبشرط ان تكون خالية من الفيروسات ..
بالنسبة لموضوعك هذا هو شبيه بموضوع طلبات البرامج الموجود والمثبت في القسم ...
ولكن ليكون هناك تنويع في البرامج والتفريق بين نوعيتها ..
سيبقى موضوعك هذا مستقل بطلبات برامج الهكر والاختراق فقط ولن يدمج مع موضوع طلبات البرامج ...
اهلا بك مرة اخرى 
_


 هذا هو الرد الذي كتبته لك صديقي 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن العطار 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه البرامج يللي نزلتها كلها بروابط شغالة وانا يا اكس مان يعني ما بحثت بالموقع 
عاي برنامج لانه كل البرامج يللي عندكم عندي والان بنفس الوقت بقدر انه اعطيكم مليون برنامج وانا للاسف مابحثت بالموقع انا بدخل لحتى اعطيكم برامج وعندي برامج هكرز كثير كثير كثير اكثر ما تتصور وعندي في 3 سيديات دي في دي 12 غيغا برامج
هكرز واذا اخي الكريم برامجي مو عاجبتكم انا بعتذر منكم وبنسحب والله يعطيكم العافية انا عم بعطيكم برامج اول باول اخي وشكر للجميع بالموقع من المدير الى نائب المديرة الى المهندسين بالمنتدى الى المشرفين والى الاعضاء والى الزوااااااااااار 
وشكرا لكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والى اللقااااء 
باي
_


 كمان مرة  بحكي بأسمي وبأسم الادارة والجميع  
اهلين فيك نورت المنتدى كعضو نشيط ونتمنى منك النشاط الدائم ...

صديقي معليش عن ايش انت بتحكي بالزبط ..
مين حكى انك بتفوت مواقع وبتنقل مواضيع وبرامج وبعدين حتى لو دخلت المواقع والمنتديات الاخرى زنقلت المواضيع والبرامج 
ما في اي مشكلة  صديقي 
النت مفتوح للجميع لكي يستفيدو ..

اذا انت عندك برامج هكرز وبرامج من هاي النوعية مش غلط ممكن تستفيد منك ومن برامجك.
وبالنسبة للروابط  انا شخصيا عدلت رابط الك علشان كان مرفوع على سيرفر غير ثابت يعني الرابط سوف يبطل مفعوله خلال ايام معدودة .
علشان هيك انا رفعتو على سيرفر تاني علشان يضل شغال لمدة اطول ...
كمان انا دمجت بعض المواضيع الك مع مواضيع موجودة بالاصل في القسم يعني مكررة .
ومنواجبي كمشرف عمل ذلك .

بعدين صديقي مين حكى انو برامجك مش عاجبيتو .
ما شاء الله انا لاحظت انو كتير من الاعضاء والمشرفين ردو على مواضيعك وشكروك .

صديقي نورت المنتدى ان شاركت ام لم تشارك 
اكس مان 
مشرف القسم

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

مرحبا يا ابن العطار كيفك والله انا في عني طلب اذا ممكن سيريلات الكاسبر سكاي 2009 بليز اذا عندك تنزلي اياهم بس يكونو مش خالصة مدتهم وسلامتك :Smile:

----------


## m_vip_991

شو نوع الكاسبر عندك 
انترنت سكورتي ولا انتي فايرس ؟

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_شو نوع الكاسبر عندك 

انترنت سكورتي ولا انتي فايرس ؟
_


 على ما اضن انتي فايروس واسمة Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009
ارجو اذا عندك سيرل ايله بأسرع وقت تزلة لاني محتاجة والله

----------


## m_vip_991

والله يا أبو حميد مافي سيريالات بتكون شغاله 

بس في ( مفاتيح )  keys بامكامك تحملها

تحميل مفتااااااح

أو

تحميل نفتاااح آخر

أو

تحميل مفتااااح أخر


اذا ما بتعرف كيف تحمل المفتاح احكيلي مشان أعملك شرح

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_والله يا أبو حميد مافي سيريالات بتكون شغاله 

بس في ( مفاتيح ) keys بامكامك تحملها 
تحميل مفتااااااح 
أو 
تحميل نفتاااح آخر 
أو 
تحميل مفتااااح أخر 

اذا ما بتعرف كيف تحمل المفتاح احكيلي مشان أعملك شرح 
تقبل تحياتي 

_


يسلمو يا امير :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

اخي ابن العطار اهلا وسهلا فيك وبنتشرف بوجودك
انت بتنزل مواضيع مشكور واحنا كاداره بندمج المواضيع اذا كانت مكرره
انت مش مطلوب منك الا الاستمرار بنشاطك وابداعك
وبانتظار كل جديدك

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عندي سؤال مش طلب واتمنى حد يعطيني الجواب الصافي 

هل يمكن أن ادخل شبكة الواير لس وهيه محميه برقم سري
او هل يمكن اختراق الباسورد للشبكة؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عراسي يا ابن العطار 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عندي سؤال مش طلب واتمنى حد يعطيني الجواب الصافي 

هل يمكن أن ادخل شبكة الواير لس وهيه محميه برقم سري
او هل يمكن اختراق الباسورد للشبكة؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد العمري A J A  
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عندي سؤال مش طلب واتمنى حد يعطيني الجواب الصافي 

هل يمكن أن ادخل شبكة الواير لس وهيه محميه برقم سري
او هل يمكن اختراق الباسورد للشبكة؟؟؟؟_



وعليكم السلام حسب علمي ما بسير هيك ايش  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## m_vip_991

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد العمري A J A 					 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عندي سؤال مش طلب واتمنى حد يعطيني الجواب الصافي 

هل يمكن أن ادخل شبكة الواير لس وهيه محميه برقم سري
او هل يمكن اختراق الباسورد للشبكة؟؟؟؟_


بالطبع ياخي يمكنك اختراق شبكة الوايرلس .. 
مافي شي مستحيل في عالم الهكرررررررررررررررررررررررز  :Db465236ff: 
ولكن يا أخي الطريقة معقده شوي .. مش بهالسهولة
وبالطبع كل ما كانت نوع حماية الوايرلس أقوى بكون اصعب
فعندك هاد النوع  WEP  سهل  يعني بدك ربع ساعة مشان ينفك تشفيرو
اما هاد النوع WPA  بدو تقريبا نص ساعه او حتى يمكن اكتر مشان ينفك

... وهاد نبذه عن فك التشفير
وانا قبل ما أجيب dsl  فكيت حماية الوايرلس تبع جيرانا واشتغلت عليه 5 اشهر  :Db465236ff: 

تقبل مروري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد العمري A J A                      

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عندي سؤال مش طلب واتمنى حد يعطيني الجواب الصافي 

هل يمكن أن ادخل شبكة الواير لس وهيه محميه برقم سري
او هل يمكن اختراق الباسورد للشبكة؟؟؟؟ 


بالطبع ياخي يمكنك اختراق شبكة الوايرلس .. 
مافي شي مستحيل في عالم الهكرررررررررررررررررررررررز 
ولكن يا أخي الطريقة معقده شوي .. مش بهالسهولة
وبالطبع كل ما كانت نوع حماية الوايرلس أقوى بكون اصعب
فعندك هاد النوع WEP سهل يعني بدك ربع ساعة مشان ينفك تشفيرو
اما هاد النوع WPA بدو تقريبا نص ساعه او حتى يمكن اكتر مشان ينفك 
... وهاد نبذه عن فك التشفير
وانا قبل ما أجيب dsl فكيت حماية الوايرلس تبع جيرانا واشتغلت عليه 5 اشهر  
تقبل مروري  

_


 نعم يا سيدي الموضوع معقد بدها شغل كتير شو بدك بالورط هاي انسى  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد العمري A J A                      

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عندي سؤال مش طلب واتمنى حد يعطيني الجواب الصافي 

هل يمكن أن ادخل شبكة الواير لس وهيه محميه برقم سري
او هل يمكن اختراق الباسورد للشبكة؟؟؟؟ 


بالطبع ياخي يمكنك اختراق شبكة الوايرلس .. 
مافي شي مستحيل في عالم الهكرررررررررررررررررررررررز 
ولكن يا أخي الطريقة معقده شوي .. مش بهالسهولة
وبالطبع كل ما كانت نوع حماية الوايرلس أقوى بكون اصعب
فعندك هاد النوع WEP سهل يعني بدك ربع ساعة مشان ينفك تشفيرو
اما هاد النوع WPA بدو تقريبا نص ساعه او حتى يمكن اكتر مشان ينفك 
... وهاد نبذه عن فك التشفير
وانا قبل ما أجيب dsl فكيت حماية الوايرلس تبع جيرانا واشتغلت عليه 5 اشهر  
تقبل مروري  

_


 على راسي والله بس لو عندك برنامج لفك الوايرلس اعطيني الرابط تبعة اوي اذا عندك طريقة سهلة نزلها بلكي فكيت الوايرلس اللي في بالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

http://forum.sh3bwah.maktoob.com/t141113.html

سيدي هذا الموقع نشالله يفيدك حمله ردلي خبر  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## m_vip_991

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية 					 
_http://forum.sh3bwah.maktoob.com/t141113.html

سيدي هذا الموقع نشالله يفيدك حمله ردلي خبر_ 

يعطيك العافية أخوي
بس هاد البرنامج الموجود في الرابط  هو عبارة عن برنامج صغير 
يقوم باظهار كلمة السر لشبكة الوايرلس اذا كنت داخل عليها من أول 
يعني بظهرلك ارقام سر مخزنة عالجهاز  .. وليس فك تشفيره من أول مره
هذا البرنامج ممكن تستفيد منو اذا دخلت من اللابتوب على وايرلس لمحل كوفي او محل نت أول 
وبعدين تعرف شو الرقم السري .. وتدخل وقت ما بدك

**************

ويا مستر ( احمد )
الطريقة لفك التشفير مش برنامج عالوندوز

الطريقة المتبعه باختصااااااااااااااااار مشان يكون عندك فكره  هو كالتالي:
اول شي لازم تدخل على نظام تشغيل خاص لـ(لينوكس) اسمو باك تراك
وبعدين في أداتين تحملهن في هاد النظام
وبعدين بتدخل أوامر بحيث يقوم الوايرلس الي عندك بالاتصال مع الوايرلس المحمي
وتجميع اشي اسمو ( DATA )  
لازم يوصل 500000 على الأقل داتا مشان تفك حماية من نوع wep
وكل ما زادت قوة التشفير لازم يزيد عدد الداتا
وبعد ما تجمع الداتا
بتدخل كود يظهرلك الرقم السري المكون من 10 او 14  على حسب التشفير

انا عارف انو شرحي مش مفهوم   :Db465236ff: 
بس هاد مشان يكون عندك فكره عالطريقة

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## MR.X

الله يعطيكو العافية 
 :Db465236ff: 

شو كمان ؟

كملو

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية                      
http://forum.sh3bwah.maktoob.com/t141113.html

سيدي هذا الموقع نشالله يفيدك حمله ردلي خبر 

يعطيك العافية أخوي
بس هاد البرنامج الموجود في الرابط هو عبارة عن برنامج صغير 
يقوم باظهار كلمة السر لشبكة الوايرلس اذا كنت داخل عليها من أول 
يعني بظهرلك ارقام سر مخزنة عالجهاز .. وليس فك تشفيره من أول مره
هذا البرنامج ممكن تستفيد منو اذا دخلت من اللابتوب على وايرلس لمحل كوفي او محل نت أول 
وبعدين تعرف شو الرقم السري .. وتدخل وقت ما بدك 
************** 
ويا مستر ( احمد )
الطريقة لفك التشفير مش برنامج عالوندوز 
الطريقة المتبعه باختصااااااااااااااااار مشان يكون عندك فكره هو كالتالي:
اول شي لازم تدخل على نظام تشغيل خاص لـ(لينوكس) اسمو باك تراك
وبعدين في أداتين تحملهن في هاد النظام
وبعدين بتدخل أوامر بحيث يقوم الوايرلس الي عندك بالاتصال مع الوايرلس المحمي
وتجميع اشي اسمو ( DATA ) 
لازم يوصل 500000 على الأقل داتا مشان تفك حماية من نوع wep
وكل ما زادت قوة التشفير لازم يزيد عدد الداتا
وبعد ما تجمع الداتا
بتدخل كود يظهرلك الرقم السري المكون من 10 او 14 على حسب التشفير

انا عارف انو شرحي مش مفهوم 
بس هاد مشان يكون عندك فكره عالطريقة 
تقبل تحياتي

_


 أخوي بيعطي دروس بالهكرز للشباب ... يعني بخرب فيهم  :SnipeR (30):  عادته ولا بدو يشتريها  :SnipeR (30): 

أنا رأي يا أحمد روح قدم طلب لوير لس إلك وسيبك من اختراق نت الناس ... ولا ترد ع محمد  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## m_vip_991

خلص لعاد يا ايات

مش تيجي تحكيلي مره تانية يا محمد تعال فك تشفير الوايرلس الي عند جيرانكم في الاردن  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

ماشي؟  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## keana

بدي احكي للدكتور عماد عنكم بدكم تخترقو الويرلس للجامعه
ههه :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_خلص لعاد يا ايات

مش تيجي تحكيلي مره تانية يا محمد تعال فك تشفير الوايرلس الي عند جيرانكم في الاردن  
ماشي؟ 
_


 ليش الفضايح  :4022039350:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_بدي احكي للدكتور عماد عنكم بدكم تخترقو الويرلس للجامعه
ههه
_


 لا مو وير لس الجامعة ... هو وير لس الجامعة شايل حاله عشان يتحمل اختراق .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
http://forum.sh3bwah.maktoob.com/t141113.html

سيدي هذا الموقع نشالله يفيدك حمله ردلي خبر 

يعطيك العافية أخوي
بس هاد البرنامج الموجود في الرابط هو عبارة عن برنامج صغير 
يقوم باظهار كلمة السر لشبكة الوايرلس اذا كنت داخل عليها من أول 
يعني بظهرلك ارقام سر مخزنة عالجهاز .. وليس فك تشفيره من أول مره
هذا البرنامج ممكن تستفيد منو اذا دخلت من اللابتوب على وايرلس لمحل كوفي او محل نت أول 
وبعدين تعرف شو الرقم السري .. وتدخل وقت ما بدك 
************** 
ويا مستر ( احمد )
الطريقة لفك التشفير مش برنامج عالوندوز 
الطريقة المتبعه باختصااااااااااااااااار مشان يكون عندك فكره هو كالتالي:
اول شي لازم تدخل على نظام تشغيل خاص لـ(لينوكس) اسمو باك تراك
وبعدين في أداتين تحملهن في هاد النظام
وبعدين بتدخل أوامر بحيث يقوم الوايرلس الي عندك بالاتصال مع الوايرلس المحمي
وتجميع اشي اسمو ( DATA ) 
لازم يوصل 500000 على الأقل داتا مشان تفك حماية من نوع wep
وكل ما زادت قوة التشفير لازم يزيد عدد الداتا
وبعد ما تجمع الداتا
بتدخل كود يظهرلك الرقم السري المكون من 10 او 14 على حسب التشفير 
انا عارف انو شرحي مش مفهوم 
بس هاد مشان يكون عندك فكره عالطريقة 
تقبل تحياتي




أخوي بيعطي دروس بالهكرز للشباب ... يعني بخرب فيهم  عادته ولا بدو يشتريها  
أنا رأي يا أحمد روح قدم طلب لوير لس إلك وسيبك من اختراق نت الناس ... ولا ترد ع محمد_ 


 محمد شب محترم وعلى راسي هوا ومعلوماته القيمة :Bl (14):

----------


## Mr.Cristo

ممكن أخي تحكيلي كيف بدي أضع صورة خلف الأقراص في وندوز اكس بي

ازا ممكن

----------


## MR.X

Momken twade7 aktar sho talbak

----------


## النورس الحزين

سلام عليكم اريد كود عمل الة حاسبة متطورة على visual basic اذا ممكن   :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## keana

السلام عليكم 
ازا سمحت ضروري بدي موضوع لمشروع تخرج لسا ما  تناقش

بلييييييييز

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mr.Cristo 					 
> _ممكن أخي تحكيلي كيف بدي أضع صورة خلف الأقراص في وندوز اكس بي
> 
> ازا ممكن_


تفضل
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16253

----------


## ابن العطار

> السلام عليكم 
> ازا سمحت ضروري بدي موضوع لمشروع تخرج لسا ما  تناقش
> 
> بلييييييييز


هاد برنامج التلفزيون ولليوم هالبرنامج ما احد ناقش فيو وهالبرنامج برمجتو كتير سهلة وانا اسف كتير لانه تاخرت عالجواب لانه كان عندي ضروف وهالبرنامج باسمك وهاد رابط البرنامج

http://www.4shared.com/file/15551932...ec2/keana.html

وشكرا

----------


## رعد العقول

لو سمحت يا العطار انا محتاج برنامج
netخاص بخلوي سوني k770i ciber shot
ارجوك يا ابو العطار محتاجو جداجداجداجدا
ممكن تلردلي خبر

----------


## رعد العقول

لو سمحت يا العطار انا محتاج برنامج
netخاص بخلوي سوني k770i ciber shot
ارجوك يا ابو العطار محتاجو جداجداجداجدا

----------


## محمود الكترونك

[align=center][/align]بما ان الكل اتجمع هنا


انا عايز برنامج  يا جماعه 

ومحتاجو اوى اوى

برنامج امسح بيه اميلى من عندى صحبى

قالو كتير خدعه  وان البرامج دى بتسرق الاميل


فانا  عايز  الراى منكم


ويعطيكم العافيه

----------

